# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Web-дизайн: курсы в Одессе?

## aleena

Здравствуйте. 

Очень интересует вопрос: есть ли в нашем городе хорошие курсы по web-дизайну? 
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста. 

Спасибо заранее  :smileflag:

----------


## Devour

> хорошие


 хорошие*?

----------


## aleena

> хорошие*?


 да, хорошие!  :smileflag:  
плохие мне уже не нужны, я их и сама могу открыть )

----------


## Zet20

как-то вяло народ отвечает

----------


## Alyende

В Шаге дизайну обучают...
В Сервере вроде тож...
Да и в инете уроков всяких валом...

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

Сервер).. Сам на них обучался. Отлично дают знания!

----------


## Alyende

> Сервер).. Сам на них обучался. Отлично дают знания!


 Без матеши?

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

Без какой матеши?... Я математику в школе изучал. В web-программировании сильно математика нужна?.. оО

----------


## Alyende

> Без какой матеши?... Я математику в школе изучал. В web-программировании сильно математика нужна?.. оО


 Нет, но некоторые утверждают, шо программер без матеши это не программер

----------


## romkos-25

Продам полный курс ЕШКО ВЕБ-дизайн (16журналов-модулей) с формулярами контрольных работ. Рассматриваются Perl, WML, CSS, создание интернет-магазина, доступ в инет по мобилке, оптимазация и раскрутка сайта, регистрация в поисковых системах. Каждый журнал по 36-40страниц. Журналы напечатаны на ч-б лазерном принтере. Цена 400грн. Тел.8(098)584-86-79, [email protected]

----------


## Катюндрик

Дизайн - класс находятся курсы между пересыпским мостом и тещиным мостом..  точный адрес не знаю.. была там 1 раз... но ближе к тещиному мосту по левую сторону если идти с тещиного моста.. там подруга занималась..очень-очень довольна!!!!  говорит и объесняют хорошо!!! и интересно преподносят))))

----------


## commando

> В web-программировании сильно математика нужна?


 Нужен определенный склад ума и тренировки. Вот в школе\вузе их (иногда) хорошо дают. Потому что программирование это не только select\insert и формочки рисовать

----------


## HisMajestyValeriy

Я настаиваю на том, чтоб не путать веб-дизайн (что надо топик стартеру) и веб-программирование. А если уж и смешивать все в одну кучу (что совершенно не позволительно), то, что первым, что вторым надо знать математику, не диф.ур. решать, но хотя бы понимать что такое полярная система координат и как ей пользоваться.

----------


## Fallout

> Я настаиваю на том, чтоб не путать веб-дизайн (что надо топик стартеру) и веб-программирование. А если уж и смешивать все в одну кучу (что совершенно не позволительно), то, что первым, что вторым надо знать математику, не диф.ур. решать, но хотя бы понимать что такое полярная система координат и как ей пользоваться.


 Зачем???!!!

----------


## HisMajestyValeriy

Хороший дизайнер, понимает, на что обрекает программиста своими идеями, а скажим на джаваскрипте какой-нибудь элемент заставить крутиться по кругу или проходить по кривой траектории проще всего(не всегда конечно) используя полярные координаты, но одно дело сказать, а другое сделать, а сказать, понимая что это кто-то и как-то будет делать. 
Вот одним из больших плюсов советской системы образования было то, что инжинеры были широкого профиля и этот инжинер мог решать задачи понимая, какие последствия он вызовит тем или иным решением для объекта и людей которые его обслуживают, он не все знал, он знал свой профиль и немножко то касается всей его области.

----------


## Fallout

> Хороший дизайнер, понимает, на что обрекает программиста своими идеями, а скажим на джаваскрипте какой-нибудь элемент заставить крутиться по кругу или проходить по кривой траектории проще всего(не всегда конечно) используя полярные координаты, но одно дело сказать, а другое сделать, а сказать, понимая что это кто-то и как-то будет делать. 
> Вот одним из больших плюсов советской системы образования было то, что инжинеры были широкого профиля и этот инжинер мог решать задачи понимая, какие последствия он вызовит тем или иным решением для объекта и людей которые его обслуживают, он не все знал, он знал свой профиль и немножко то касается всей его области.


 Разбираться с подходами к решению нужно решать по мере их поступления ну или на крайняк самые важные общие моменты перед вступлением в новую область. А ответы на мелкие детали ищутся в инете.

Что у дизайнера что у веб программиста есть куда более много более фундаментальный вещей с которыми им придется столкнутся.

----------


## HisMajestyValeriy

Проблемы надо предусматривать заранее, хотябы используя уже существующие похожие решения, а не бросать все на произвол и решать их по мере поступления, какие фундаментальные вещи могут быть, если говорится, что проектировка и коммандная работа никому не нужны ?

----------


## slip7

> Проблемы надо предусматривать заранее, хотябы используя уже существующие похожие решения, а не бросать все на произвол и решать их по мере поступления, какие фундаментальные вещи могут быть, если говорится, что проектировка и коммандная работа никому не нужны ?


 Именно так, говорю исходя из опыта. Потому что иногда проблем накапливается столько что проект становится не рентабельным и тогда просто нет смысла продолжать проект.

----------


## Fallout

> Проблемы надо предусматривать заранее, хотябы используя уже существующие похожие решения, а не бросать все на произвол и решать их по мере поступления, какие фундаментальные вещи могут быть, если говорится, что проектировка и коммандная работа никому не нужны ?


 Крупные вещи решаются еще на стадии закладки проекта и его первых приближениях, а такие мелочи как какой то элемент дизайна который сам по себе скорее всего может быть не первичен и еще много раз поменяться рассматривается уже непосредственно в период реализации. Если наталкиваются на какой либо момент который незапланированно сложен, об этом сообщается тому кто уполномочен принимать решение, а он уж решает как с этим быть.

Предусматривая все мелочи в самом начале - велик шанс никогда не закончить.
По модели "водопад" уже наврядли кто работает.

PS * проектировка и коммандная работа никому не нужны* - я об этом то и не говорил, что то кто то надумывает

----------


## slip7

> а такие мелочи как какой то элемент дизайна который сам по себе скорее всего может быть не первичен и еще много раз поменяться рассматривается уже непосредственно в период реализации.


 Вот именно потому что вы так думаете очень много, простите, говна с которым не возможно работать.

----------


## Fallout

> Вот именно потому что вы так думаете очень много, простите, говна с которым не возможно работать.


 Потрудитесь объяснить поподробнее, а то можно не так понять

----------


## HisMajestyValeriy

> Предусматривая все мелочи в самом начале - велик шанс никогда не закончить.


 Вот как раз наоборот




> По модели "водопад" уже наврядли кто работает.


 А не стоит путать недароботки проектировщика и реализации




> PS * проектировка и коммандная работа никому не нужны* - я об этом то и не говорил, что то кто то надумывает


 Выходит, что говорили, знания улучшающие взаимопонимание между программистом и дизайнером оказались не нужны. Проработка мелочей. создание хорошего ТЗ, не надо, просто выбираем пару паттернов и все, а дальше как-то сляется

----------


## slip7

> Потрудитесь объяснить поподробнее, а то можно не так понять


 Я говорю о том что юзабилити и GUI неотменная часть любого проекта, относиться к ней как мелкой и не важной - ошибка которая ведёт к фатальному результату в виде неюзабельных проектов.

----------


## Fallout

> Вот как раз наоборот


 Почему же тогда сейчас как раз при деле гибкие итерационные методы разработки?



> А не стоит путать недароботки проектировщика и реализации


 Стоп. Вы что говорите о минипроектиках на два дня где все напроектировали и отдали жетское время на реализацию?



> Выходит, что говорили, знания улучшающие взаимопонимание между программистом и дизайнером оказались не нужны. Проработка мелочей. создание хорошего ТЗ, не надо, просто выбираем пару паттернов и все, а дальше как-то сляется


 Говорили что обоим зачем почему то знать что такое полярная система координат и как ее пользоваться. В 99% процентах случаев ни тому ни другому это не надо, а если и надо то постигается это настолько быстро что даже упоминать об этом как о требовании к что одному что второму не имеет смысла.

----------


## Fallout

> Я говорю о том что юзабилити и GUI неотменная часть любого проекта, относиться к ней как мелкой и не важной - ошибка которая ведёт к фатальному результату в виде неюзабельных проектов.


 Говорили о дизайне - рюшечках которые крутятся и т п
Да и о том что не все первично на проектах и детально продумывать реализацию их с самого как правило не выгодно.


Если уж решились что то коментировать что найдите время прочитать внимательно и обдумать прежде чем написать, а не просто безаппеляционно резюмировать в стиле  Лебедева.

----------


## HisMajestyValeriy

> Почему же тогда сейчас как раз при деле гибкие итерационные методы разработки?


 Значит составление полного грамотного ТЗ  противоречит итерационным методам разработки?




> Стоп. Вы что говорите о минипроектиках на два дня где все напроектировали и отдали жетское время на реализацию?


 Если на то пошло, то в больших проектах, есть специальные люди, которые говорят, что эта кнопочка должна быть красной с зелеными буквами, как раз в больших проектах все рассматривают до мелочей




> Говорили что обоим зачем почему то знать что такое полярная система координат и как ее пользоваться. В 99% процентах случаев ни тому ни другому это не надо, а если и надо то постигается это настолько быстро что даже упоминать об этом как о требовании к что одному что второму не имеет смысла.


 Это частный пример использования, но на всякие такие мелки постижения того элементарного уходят в итоге часы рабочего времени


ЗЫ тему уже можно переименоватоь

----------


## HisMajestyValeriy

> Говорили о дизайне - рюшечках которые крутятся и т п


 рюшечки которые крутяться очень не маловажная вещь для заказчика, не надо принебригать этим.



> Да и о том что не все первично на проектах и детально продумывать реализацию их с самого как правило не выгодно.


  Это не выгодно, если проект может в любой момент развалится

----------


## Дмитрий В

> Продам полный курс ЕШКО ВЕБ-дизайн (16журналов-модулей) с формулярами контрольных работ. Рассматриваются Perl, WML, CSS, создание интернет-магазина, доступ в инет по мобилке, оптимазация и раскрутка сайта, регистрация в поисковых системах. Каждый журнал по 36-40страниц. Журналы напечатаны на ч-б лазерном принтере. Цена 400грн. Тел.8(098)584-86-79, [email protected]


 А в электронном виде нет?

----------


## Fallout

> Значит составление полного грамотного ТЗ  противоречит итерационным методам разработки?


 В досконально полном ТЗ смысл будет если оно с самого начала не будет менятся. А это как бы не совместимо с "гибким"



> Если на то пошло, то в больших проектах, есть специальные люди, которые говорят, что эта кнопочка должна быть красной с зелеными буквами, как раз в больших проектах все рассматривают до мелочей


 Есть. Но суть не в том что они говорят это. А когда они это говорят и когда имеют право сказать еще раз.



> Это частный пример использования, но на всякие такие мелки постижения того элементарного уходят в итоге часы рабочего времени


 Всего не предугадаешь, можно всю жизнь потратить на изучения всяких таких мелочей типа авось пригодятся и в итоге все равно не солкнувшись с тем что будет нужно.

----------


## HisMajestyValeriy

> В досконально полном ТЗ смысл будет если оно с самого начала не будет менятся. А это как бы не совместимо с "гибким"


 под гибким я понимаю использование кашерных паттернов для проекта, правильного построение классов по работе с БД, чтоб при малейшем изменении БД не пришлось переписовать весь класс-менеджер, а такие вещи как эргономику, динамику элементов и т.п. можно описать и сразу



> Есть. Но суть не в том что они говорят это. А когда они это говорят и когда имеют право сказать еще раз.


 Они всегда это имеют право высказать, на любом миттинге, т.к. это очень важный аспект для пользователя



> Всего не предугадаешь, можно всю жизнь потратить на изучения всяких таких мелочей типа авось пригодятся и в итоге все равно не солкнувшись с тем что будет нужно.


 Я изначально просил обратить внимание, что говорю я не про отдельный курс диф.ур., конечных автоматов и т.п., а про стандартный курс математики

----------


## Fallout

> под гибким я понимаю использование кашерных паттернов для проекта, правильного построение классов по работе с БД, чтоб при малейшем изменении БД не пришлось переписовать весь класс-менеджер, а такие вещи как эргономику, динамику элементов и т.п. можно описать и сразу
> 
> Они всегда это имеют право высказать, на любом миттинге, т.к. это очень важный аспект для пользователя


 Гибкость как раз и подразумевает возможность изменять требования. Конечная эргономика и т п это вообще результат проб и ошибок.
Финальный результат - баланс между удобством эксплуатации, функционалом, красотой, техническими ограничениями, финансовыми и временными рамками.
Никто в большом проекте этот баланс сразу не предскажет.



> Я изначально просил обратить внимание, что говорю я не про отдельный курс диф.ур., конечных автоматов и т.п., а про стандартный курс математики


 стандартный курс математики - это что?

----------


## HisMajestyValeriy

> Гибкость как раз и подразумевает возможность изменять требования. Конечная эргономика и т п это вообще результат проб и ошибок.
> Финальный результат - баланс между удобством эксплуатации, функционалом, красотой, техническими ограничениями, финансовыми и временными рамками.
> Никто в большом проекте этот баланс сразу не предскажет.


 Исходя из сказанного можно сделать вывод: берем проект, пишем ТЗ, делаем что получится, отдаем пользователю. Да можно во время создания проекта изменить формат тултипов или их фон, но искать по ходу работы компромисы между всеми влияющими на проект вещами, это гибкость, скорее это халатность. 



> стандартный курс математики - это что?


 это то, что в школе дают

----------


## Fallout

> Исходя из сказанного можно сделать вывод: берем проект, пишем ТЗ, делаем что получится, отдаем пользователю. Да можно во время создания проекта изменить формат тултипов или их фон, но искать по ходу работы компромисы между всеми влияющими на проект вещами, это гибкость, скорее это халатность.


 *делаем что получится* - делаем что надо и возможно сделать по текущему заданию.

Хочется вам того или нет, но большинство проектов покрупнее сайтов визиток, именно так и делаются




> это то, что в школе дают


 часто приходится применять производные программистам или дизайнерам?

----------


## Люси

А есть в Одессе курсы, где учат именно веб-программированию?

----------


## _Striker_

В Шаге вроде есть всё.

----------


## fonarik96

Зачем вообще курсы????? если в сети много инфи сиди сам себе дома в красных трузелях и зубри!!!))))))если конечно в голове не сидит вирус кривые руки)))

----------


## Люси

> В Шаге вроде есть всё.


 угу, спасибо. На счет ШАга знаем, но цены там - запредельные! Имхо.

----------


## Люси

> Зачем вообще курсы????? если в сети много инфи сиди сам себе дома в красных трузелях и зубри!!!))))))если конечно в голове не сидит вирус кривые руки)))


 А при чем кривые руки к голове?!  :smileflag:

----------


## fonarik96

Притом если руки не стоят та в голову не вобьешь

----------


## Люси

Все равно не вижу связи! Руки - это одно, голова - другое. Если человек умеет работать головой - руки не при чем! И наоборот...

----------


## fonarik96

не на счет этой темы я бы спорил но не буду )))

----------


## artman

Если вопрос все еще актуален:
С *14 октября* запускается обновленный и усовершенствованный курс "Web-дизайн".

Предлагаемый курс – это соединение художественной композиции и программирования. Метод обучения основан на изучении практических знаний композиции, колористики, типографики, которые используются для решения современных задач в сфере информационных технологий.

Теоретическая база:
-Основы композиции
-Колористика
-Типографика
-Стили в Web-дизайне
-Эргономика сайта (Юзабилити)
-Информационная архитектура

Информационная архитектура:
-Adobe Photoshop 
-Adobe Illustrator
-Основы языка гипертекстовой разметки HTML
-Каскадные таблицы стилей CSS
-JavaScript
-MODx
-WordPress

Также в программе:
- Обзор современных программ для создания Web-страниц
- Обзор современных браузеров
- Размещение web-сайта на сервере
- Регистрация доменного имени

Практическая работа:
-Разработка логотипов
-Разработка пиктограмм и знаков для элементов навигации сайта
-Создание кнопок и имитация их состояний, меню и фоновых элементов сайта.
-Создание баннеров
-Создание эскизов сайтов
-Создание html-письма для использования в рассылке

Дипломный проект. Создание работающего сайта.

Курс преподают ведущие специалисты нашего центра: Семен Лобач (веб дизайнер, арт-директор) и Роман Никифоров (программист).

Количество учебных часов - 288
Продолжительность - 6 месяцев (3р. в неделю, Вт,Чт(с 18.20 до 21.10), Сб (с 9.00 до 11.50))
Стоимость курса - 995 грн. за один месяц

Ждем ваших звонков по телефонам: (0482) 330-396, 333-216

----------


## Люси

Спасибо! Ваши цены соизмеримы с Шагом.
Почти тоже самое дают в "Сервере", но в 5 раз дешевле!  :smileflag:

----------


## aleena

О, а тема-то ожила, я и не заметила ) Тока дельных советов всирамно нету.  

За год самостоятельной работы я узнала много-много интересного, но уверена, что под руководством грамотных специалистов дело бы продвигалось гораздо быстрее. 

Прочла выше спор о (не)обходимости знания математики. 
Трудно сказать насколько это необходимо в веб-дизайне... Но. Так как я окончила Мечникова, факультет "классической математики", то не испытываю совершенно никаких проблем при самостоятельном изучении чего бы то ни было. Как говорила наш преподаватель по дифурам: для человека, окончившего мехмат, уже нет преград ни в чём )))

----------


## commando

я не приподаватель курсов, в принципе как и не их сторонник, но почему считается дорого платить 10 у.е. за занятие? С другой стороны все серьезные специалисты, которых я знаю ( мы, поверьте, занимаемся не просто созданием сайтиков на говноДжумле) учились самостоятельно. Это самая главная черта в нашей сфере - уметь самостоятельно в сроки освоить новое

----------


## Люси

> я не приподаватель курсов, в принципе как и не их сторонник, но почему считается дорого платить 10 у.е. за занятие? С другой стороны все серьезные специалисты, которых я знаю ( мы, поверьте, занимаемся не просто созданием сайтиков на говноДжумле) учились самостоятельно. Это самая главная черта в нашей сфере - уметь самостоятельно в сроки освоить новое


 На счет дорого-не дорого - это же все субъективно! Кому-то, может, и не дорого. А кто-то таких денег заплатить не может...

----------


## aleena

> я не приподаватель курсов, в принципе как и не их сторонник, но почему считается дорого платить 10 у.е. за занятие?


 дело не в том, что считается, а в том, кому платить? где хорошие специалисты, которые могут научить всему, что нужно, тонкостям, которые самостоятельно будешь долго нарабатывать? 



> С другой стороны все серьезные специалисты, которых я знаю ( мы, поверьте, занимаемся не просто созданием сайтиков на говноДжумле) учились самостоятельно. Это самая главная черта в нашей сфере - уметь самостоятельно в сроки освоить новое


 согласна. мне даже легче учиться самостоятельно, ещё со студенческих времён поняла это. но ... _нужно знать чему учиться_ ) 
я распыляюсь. начала с веб-дизайна, зацепилась за css, php, дальше пошёл flash... тону ))))) и всё интересно!  :smileflag: 
вот если бы иметь программу, как в вузе, например, список основных дисциплин, тем. и придерживаясь её, продвигаться вперёд. а вообще, надо поискать в интернете, наверняка где-то есть.

----------


## commando

а вы для начала поймите - вас тянет больше к дизайну или программированию

----------


## Donya :)

Прочла эту тему... да с курсами не густо... но мне интересно а кроме курсов может кто ВУЗ заканчивал? В каком высшем могут обучить всем тонкостям веб-дизайна (именно дизайна!)?

----------


## Аратор

> Прочла эту тему... да с курсами не густо... но мне интересно а кроме курсов может кто ВУЗ заканчивал? В каком высшем могут обучить всем тонкостям веб-дизайна (именно дизайна!)?


 учитывая что стандарты меняются со скоростью света то в никаком. Программированию да,но вебдизайн вряд ли.Тут все познается методом проб и ошибок,но и гугл использовать не надо стесняться)))

----------


## Donya :)

> учитывая что стандарты меняются со скоростью света то в никаком. Программированию да,но вебдизайн вряд ли.Тут все познается методом проб и ошибок,но и гугл использовать не надо стесняться)))


  Значит, как кто-то выше сказал, самообразование - рулит))) будем самоучками)

----------


## SooR

> Я настаиваю на том, чтоб не путать веб-дизайн (что надо топик стартеру) и веб-программирование. А если уж и смешивать все в одну кучу (что совершенно не позволительно), то, что первым, что вторым надо знать математику, не диф.ур. решать, но хотя бы понимать что такое полярная система координат и как ей пользоваться.


 Для этого дела предпочтительней быть художником, чем математиком.

По теме, курсы не совсем нужны. Нужен реальный стимул и неустанное стремление.

----------


## Comunity

Я вот не понимал всегда: кто преподает программирование и дизайн, когда реальные профессионалы работают 8-16 часов в сутки, каждый день? Т.е. где сами преподаватели получают опыт?

Я просто реально учился всему сам и понимаю, что для того, чтобы освоить реально полезные вещи, надо постоянно практиковаться и что-то делать...
Ладно, дизайн еще куда ни шло - там основы рисования, но программирование. Дать основу - это полгода от силы. А дальше? MVC, ORM и т.д.?

----------


## polevoi

> Я вот не понимал всегда: кто преподает программирование и дизайн, когда реальные профессионалы работают 8-16 часов в сутки, каждый день? Т.е. где сами преподаватели получают опыт?
> 
> Я просто реально учился всему сам и понимаю, что для того, чтобы освоить реально полезные вещи, надо постоянно практиковаться и что-то делать...
> Ладно, дизайн еще куда ни шло - там основы рисования, но программирование. Дать основу - это полгода от силы. А дальше? MVC, ORM и т.д.?


 Как один раз сказал мой препод по программированию другому моему преподу: "Вот они - программисты, а мы преподаватели."
Так вот... для того, чтобы учить, не нужно быть суперпупермегоспециалистом. Достаточно довольно хорошо разбираться в предмете и уметь программировать, и очень важно уметь учить. Т.е. препод должен уметь заинтересовать ученика в самообучении и самосовершенствовании. Вот где-то так...

----------


## Intersog

Основные задачи — Создание UI, художественное оформление программных продуктов (иллюстрации, коллажи, иконки).



Требования:

Умение работать в Photoshop, Illustrator или их аналогах
Опыт создания UI или дизайн сайтов.
Умение рисовать от руки.
Креативный подход к решению задач


Мы предлагаем:

Достойную зарплату

Уютный офис в центре города

Оплачиваемый отпуск 24-28 дней в год

Оплачиваемые больничные

Курсы английского языка

Хороший дружный коллектив

Веселые корпоративные мероприятия

Достаточно гибкий график, пятидневка.



В резюме обязательно включать ссылку на портфолио.
Резюме присылайте на [email protected]

----------


## Fallout

Intersog - спамер?

----------


## Foreteller

актуально  :smileflag:

----------


## Акуловв

Прошу помочь мне. У меня есть 4 месяца за которые я хочу пройти курсы веб дизайна и уже найти работу. До Нового года нужен уже заработок хотя б  2000грн/мес.
Я нашёл лишь курс в центре "Пятёрка" т.к. он идёт 2,5 месяца. Подскажите как мне лучше поступить в такой ситуации, какие лучше курсы? Я знаю, что быстро ничему не научишься и тп, но мне нужны начальные знания для того, что б я уже нашёл хоть какую-то работу по этой специальности. При чём вместе с обучением на курсах можно заниматься и самообучением(кстати посоветуйте книгу новичку). Когда у меня будет работа с з/п хотя бы 2000грн/мес - я смогу спокойно продолжить самообучение, а может пойти на более серьёзные курсы.

----------


## Акуловв

УЧЕБНОГО ЦЕНТРА «Статус» ещё нашел

----------


## Msstudio

Приглашаем на первые в Одессе курсы  web направления от работающей студии "MsStudio". 
Курсы проводятся индивидуально или в группах 2-3 ученика, что улучшает качество усваимости материала. Уроки ведут специалисты студии. 100% практики!!!
Теоретия и практика:
-Основы композиции
-Колористика
-Типографика
-Стили в Web-дизайне
-Эргономика сайта (Юзабилити)
-Информационная архитектура

Информационная архитектура:
-Adobe Photoshop 
-Adobe Illustrator
-Основы языка гипертекстовой разметки HTML
-Каскадные таблицы стилей CSS

Объем материала изложен в 32 часах индивидуального обучения.
Стоимость курса до конца сентября 1500грн!

В связи со расширением ит индустрии нужны новые молодые специалисты- лучшие ученики после окончания имеют возможность практиковаться и работать в студии. 

 Информация и условия в группе http://vk.com/club74142960
Сайт: msstudio.com.ua
За информацией обращайтесь   
по телефону : 0637267670 Зинаида   
По email: [email protected]

----------


## Alyonushka

> Прошу помочь мне. У меня есть 4 месяца за которые я хочу пройти курсы веб дизайна и уже найти работу. До Нового года нужен уже заработок хотя б  2000грн/мес.
> Я нашёл лишь курс в центре "Пятёрка" т.к. он идёт 2,5 месяца. Подскажите как мне лучше поступить в такой ситуации, какие лучше курсы? Я знаю, что быстро ничему не научишься и тп, но мне нужны начальные знания для того, что б я уже нашёл хоть какую-то работу по этой специальности. При чём вместе с обучением на курсах можно заниматься и самообучением(кстати посоветуйте книгу новичку). Когда у меня будет работа с з/п хотя бы 2000грн/мес - я смогу спокойно продолжить самообучение, а может пойти на более серьёзные курсы.


 чему вас научат за 2.5 мес я даже не знаю. я учусь уже 5 месяц- да ,до курсов я и  этого не знала,но реально мне кажется что мало...
в общем мой совет вам- начинать  работать можно и в процессе обучения.не обязательно ждать 31 декабря - когда вы закончите курсы и иначинать работать 1 января)))
так что лучше поискать что-то по приличней...2.5месяца это чисто надувательство какое-то

----------


## Gebo_

1. Шаг
2. Дизайн-класс
3 Сервер

----------


## N.Olga

Кто что скажет об it-academy, на Успенской? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## senorita_bonita

про эту it академию ничего не слышала. много слышала об обучении в он-лайн школе веб-дизайна 
не знаю насколько это действенно и дает ли какие-то знания, но вполне подойдет для того, у кого нет денег посещать дорогостоящие курсы по вечерам. а почитать в свободное время практические советы по веб-дизайну в общем-то каждый может. было бы желание)

----------


## victory_n

Всем доброго времени суток!
жаль, что тема не живая почти

я так понимаю что реальных отзывов днем с огнем не сыщешь? 

интересует веб дизайн, район - таирова
шаг не рассматриваю.

нашла вот
http://msstudio.com.ua/app/courses_design.html
и вот
http://status.in.ua/index_25.php
во втором случае нет даже описания курса...

может кто сталкивался?

----------


## Lastochka

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> жаль, что тема не живая почти
> 
> я так понимаю что реальных отзывов днем с огнем не сыщешь? 
> 
> интересует веб дизайн, район - таирова
> шаг не рассматриваю.
> 
> нашла вот
> ...


 А чего Шаг не рассматриваете?

----------


## victory_n

баснословно дорого как по нашим финансам
когда я последний раз узнавала было что-то в районе 2 тыс в мес...срок обучения кажется пол года.

----------


## victory_n

продолжаю поиски.

вдруг когда-то кому-то пригодится...

Статус - дозвониться -недозвонилась, и написать им некуда, из-за ошибки на сайте в форме контакты...
п.с. они потом перезвонили сами...там интертелекомовский номер


http://msstudio.com.ua/app/index.html
как мне кажется много "воды", и для начинающих не знаю или подойдет...пока туда еще не звонила.

нашла еще Люстдорф
http://lustdorfweb.com.ua/cat/pc/webdz.htm

----------


## victory_n

звонила в Люстдорф
http://lustdorfweb.com.ua/cat/pc/webdz.htm

цены актуальные на сегодня (январь 2016)
обучение индивидуальное, программа подбирается так же индивидуально.

думаю стоит попробовать  :smileflag: 

всем удачи!

----------


## Lastochka

> звонила в Люстдорф
> http://lustdorfweb.com.ua/cat/pc/webdz.htm
> 
> цены актуальные на сегодня (январь 2016)
> обучение индивидуальное, программа подбирается так же индивидуально.
> 
> думаю стоит попробовать 
> 
> всем удачи!


  А Вы не узнавали расписание по этому курсу. Вечером или утром? И сколько всего период обучения? Я так поняла - мы с вами ищем одни курсы (я решила освоить новую профессию)

----------


## victory_n

нет, думаю пойти туда в пн-вт, поговорить детальнее.
по срокам - на один модуль 12 академических часов.
один модуль 1800 грн. вроде как рассчитано на 1-2 месяца

дозвонилась до "Статус"
правильный телефон, по которому можно дозвониться: 094 949 39 66
они группу набирали перед нг, сейчас я конечно записалась, но мне надо уже, а не ждать 2 месяца...
попробуйте им позвонить узнать может еще кто записался.
группа 5-8 человек должна быть.
цены и расписание вот
http://www.status.in.ua/menu_3.php

мне тоже надо освоить дополнительную профессию  :smileflag: 
если где что узнаете - делитесь 

Вы сюда не звонили?
http://msstudio.com.ua/app/index.html

----------


## victory_n

вот что по всем курсам по Одессе

http://obrazovanie.odessa.ua/poisk/spisokkursov/vebdezign.html

очень не густо...

хорошие курсы у дизайн-класс. сама их заканчивала лет 10-12 лет назад, но в разделе графический дизайн, и дизайн в рекламе.
сейчас жаль что очень далеко они мне.

----------


## Ashera

http://prjctr.com.ua/odessa/web-design-odessa.html

Новые курсы веб-дизайна, с преподавателем веб-дизайна с курсов "Дизайн-класса".

Про новые курсы ничего не знаю, но у преподавателя отучилась и очень довольна.

----------


## victory_n

> http://prjctr.com.ua/odessa/web-design-odessa.html
> 
> Новые курсы веб-дизайна, с преподавателем веб-дизайна с курсов "Дизайн-класса".
> 
> Про новые курсы ничего не знаю, но у преподавателя отучилась и очень довольна.


 спасибо!
правда как всегда так далеко что особо и не поездишь

----------


## Ashera

Мне в дизайн-класс тоже было неудобно ездить, но уж очень хотелось учиться :3

----------


## victory_n

> Мне в дизайн-класс тоже было неудобно ездить, но уж очень хотелось учиться :3


 согласна, я раньше делала так же, когда училась в дизайн-классе.
только обстоятельства сейчас поменялись, 12 лет назад у меня не было маленьких детей.
эти курсы заканчиваются в 9 вечера....крайне неудобное время. на дорогу будет уходить больше часа
хотя про них конечно красиво написано по ссылке

в любом случае спасибо! а то как-то никто ничем не хочет делиться...

----------


## Alyonushka

не знаю где вы живёте-скажу так-ночью дороги пустые)в любой конец города в два раза быстрей можно добраться.я к чему)) лучше заплатить и потратить время на что-то хорошее - чем поближе но .....тем более всего лишь два раза в неделю каких-то три месяца)

----------


## IT_School

Курсы от политеха "школа профессионального программирования"

----------


## Oliviya2016

ВОТ КЛАССНЫЕ я сюда хожу
!!!http://up-site.com.ua/posts/dizajjn

----------


## Lastochka

А я все-таки пошла в Шаг -очень довольна

----------


## Bastmn

Посмтрите на данной площадке Они предоставляют различные курсы по программированию, отзывы,вроде,хорошие

----------


## Alenka09

*Бесплатное практическое командное обучение веб-дизайну*



http://up-site.com.ua/pages/veb-dizajjner

Шрифты и Типографика 
Колористика, подбор гаммы цветов
Типы сайта, его структура и стилистика
Подготовка макета для верстки 
Вектор и растор
Вдохновимся, придумаем и создадим сайт
Придумаем название и разработаем логотип со смыслом
Поработаем над ошибками
Придумаем продающию концепцию дизайна и разработаем лендинг-пейдж
Разработаем мобильное приложение и презентацию
Научимся доводить проекты до завершения

*Через 1-2 месяца самостоятельной практики вы сможете устроиться как профессионал с зарплатой от 500$*

Для начала нужно ознакомиться с информацией и заполнить форму тут: http://up-site.com.ua/pages/kursy
Далее Вам высылают тестовое задание.

Всем удачного развития в web-дизайне!

----------


## rlb

Меня всегда радовало, что человек не поленится зарегистрироваться чтоб сделать единственное сообщение с рекламой и утверждением , что куда-то устроился... Но вот куда устраиваются ? Мне серьезно интересно, всю жизнь работа связана с ИТ  и  я видел 2,5 живых дизайнера... Т.е. при обычной разаработке (приблизительные цифры) 1 QA на 2-4 девелопера и дизайнер на ....  а вот тут не знаю, у меня сложилось впечатление что либо функции дизайнера выполняет кто-то из фронтендщиков или
бизнес - аналитиков.... Или есть один дизайнер на несколько проектов ... Или в маленьких банках есть какой-нибудь начальник который "вот так видит" или ...   вот на DOU вакансии - https://jobs.dou.ua/vacancies/?city=Одесса&category=Дизайн  казалось бы 12 вакансий на Одессу это не так уж плохо - НО если вчитаться - 5 из них это одна компания либо расширяется либо только пришла в Одессу (т.е. временное явление) , во вторых все кроме одной вакансии , для людей с хорошим опытом , то что в переложении strong middle или senior зовется с 5-10 лет опыта...Плюс требования настолько отличаются, что еще и нужны узкие специалисты 5-6 направлений... Т.е. по сути ситуация, если переложить ее на язык программистов , есть по 2 вакансии на отдельно java , отдельно на C# отдельно на Python и т.д. Senior - а такое было только во время полного кризиса... Ну и  быть сеньйором сразу в двух языках программирования это очень редко... 
Мне серьйозно интересно в чем я не прав , т.к. сын подрастает и хотя ШаГ надежно отбил ему желание быть дизайнером - но видя такое количество курсов мне просто интересно , что я не так понимаю?

----------


## ♥Sunny♥

Всем привет! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, где у нас в Одессе можно пройти действительно толковые курсы по вебдизайну включая изучение Adobe Photoshop/Adobe Illustrator с выдачей сертификата? Возможно, кто-то уже заканчивал, поделитесь опытом, сколько у вас длились? Честно говоря, я в растерянности, посмотрела сегодня много вариантов, сроки обучения от 2 недель до 6 мес за курс . Количество занятий в среднем 30. Меня интересует интенсив, чем быстрее тем, лучше, к тому же базовые знания HTML/CSS и Photoshop у меня есть. Буду благодарна за советы.

----------


## HybeR

> Всем привет! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, где у нас в Одессе можно пройти действительно толковые курсы по вебдизайну включая изучение Adobe Photoshop/Adobe Illustrator с выдачей сертификата? Возможно, кто-то уже заканчивал, поделитесь опытом, сколько у вас длились? Честно говоря, я в растерянности, посмотрела сегодня много вариантов, сроки обучения от 2 недель до 6 мес за курс . Количество занятий в среднем 30. Меня интересует интенсив, чем быстрее тем, лучше, к тому же базовые знания HTML/CSS и Photoshop у меня есть. Буду благодарна за советы.


 В вашем случае я бы посоветовал заняться самообучением, потому что сам был в точно такой же ситуации и это реально работающая схема. Сам я веб-дизайнер (уже более 3 лет), но начинал путь в web как менеджер проектов, работал удаленно, в офисе со штатом, руководил проектами, теперь вот творю. В вашем (как и когда то в моем) случае курсы не подойдут по разным причинам, например, на курсах всегда все начинается с основ художник и пользования программами. В группе будут люди разного стартового уровня знаний в этой сфере, потому этого не избежать, что не подходит в случае с интенсивом. Второе - преподы. Это либо вечнозанятые, ушедшие в себя спецы из контор, либо не состоявшиеся спецы и от первых не дождешься ответа, от вторых - реальной помощи. Бывал я на курсах программирования под android в Шаге, знаю о чем говорю... В третьих, нужны реальные задачи от реального бизнеса, если вы действительно хотите зарабатывать этим ремеслом. На курсах вам не поработать с маркетологом, верстальщиком, множеством правок от заказчика и прочей вкусовщиной. Самая простая и реальная схема старта такова - изучаем заказ (найдите на любом фрилансе) - ищем примеры - выбираем понравившиеся нам и делаем реплику. Возможно, сейчас полетят в меня камни, но это самый действенный способ встрять в тему веб-дизайна. Вспомните как вы учились говорить (хотя вы вряд ли вспомните), вы просто повторяли непонятные звуки за родителями, а эти звуки потом превращались в слова и походу дела вы понимали их смысл, а не сначала вы понимали смысл слов, а потом учились их говорить. Я не призываю безбожно копировать, просто выявлять удачные ходы и пытаться их сделать с нуля, т.е. отрисовывать самостоятельно, пусть и практически то же самое. И тут вы удивитесь, но фактически вы будете делать домашнее задание - искать пути решения конкретными запросами в youtube и google, а не абстрактным "веб дизайн примеры". А в последствии, набравшись опыта вы будете визуализировать уже свое видение в дизайне, свои образы. 

В один из финансовых кризисов я стоял перед такой же дилеммой, как бы менеджер проектов это просто говорилка, нужно что-то более ощутимое уметь делать и вот выбрал веб дизайн по пути самообучения. Да, у меня нет никаких корочек и сертификатов, но у меня их никто и никогда не спрашивал, а деньги за дизайн я получаю. Начал я в дизайне с простейших задач по растру, по ходу дела я уже более менее работаю и с вектором, т.е. оно все идет рука об руку и по мере необходимости вы будете пополнять свои знания и улучшать скил не отходя от кассы. 

Если вы достаточно замотивированы и вам не нужны "волшебные пенедли", то все в ваших руках

Вот такого уровня я достиг самообучением: 

https://webgrill.com.ua/ourworks/35/doska-ob-yavleniy-bdesk.html
https://webgrill.com.ua/ourworks/32/cifra---ui-ux-dizayn-dlya-kriptovalyutnoy-birzhi.html
https://webgrill.com.ua/ourworks/34/evakuator-911---sozdanie-dizayna-lendinga.html

----------


## Heinz

Полностью поддерживаю предыдущего оратора. Курсы не нужны. На сегодня в сети полно материала для изучения данного вопроса.

----------


## ♥Sunny♥

С курсами я все поняла, но все же пошла на курсы Webdesing + Front-End чисто формально, чтобы получить сертификаты (мне нужны для заграницы). Основной объем информации получаю с онлайн-курсов в HTML Academy. Сейчас вопрос в другом: где получить первый опыт? Насколько охотно берут на стажировку в качестве веб-разработчика? Например, если из теоретической базы будут HTML, CSS, JS, фреймворки. То есть теория есть, а практика имеется только в решение практических задач во время онлайн обучения. 

С чего вы начинали? Если идти на стажировку, это будет только бесплатная стажировка без вариантов?

Вариант начинать с биржи фриланса - это, конечно, хорошо, но не имея реального опыта, а также рейтинга/отзывов на бирже фриланса особо делать нечего. Собственно, у меня есть примерно полгода до отъезда, чтобы обязательно получить опыт работы.

Что посоветуете?

----------


## Heinz

Лучше всего будет разработать в учебных целях какой-нибудь работающий веб-сервис. Убиваете нескольких зайцев одновременно:

1. Разбираетесь в хостингах/VPS/DNS и т.д.
2. Постигаете работу с back-end. 
3. Получаете портфолио, которое пригодится для приема на работу. 

Классика - разработать свой небольшой интернет-магазин. Естественно без всяких OpenCart'ов и WordPress'ов. В учебных целях. Если специализироваться собираетесь на front-end'е, то идеально будет делать что-то по модели SPA.

----------


## 18+

> С курсами я все поняла, но все же пошла на курсы Webdesing + Front-End чисто формально, чтобы получить сертификаты (мне нужны для заграницы). Основной объем информации получаю с онлайн-курсов в HTML Academy. Сейчас вопрос в другом: где получить первый опыт? Насколько охотно берут на стажировку в качестве веб-разработчика? Например, если из теоретической базы будут HTML, CSS, JS, *фреймворки*. То есть теория есть, а практика имеется только в решение практических задач во время онлайн обучения. 
> 
> С чего вы начинали? Если идти на стажировку, это будет только бесплатная стажировка без вариантов?
> 
> Вариант начинать с биржи фриланса - это, конечно, хорошо, но не имея реального опыта, а также рейтинга/отзывов на бирже фриланса особо делать нечего. Собственно, у меня есть примерно полгода до отъезда, чтобы обязательно получить опыт работы.
> 
> Что посоветуете?


 Уточните, что Вы понимаете под выделенным словом.

----------


## ♥Sunny♥

> Уточните, что Вы понимаете под выделенным словом.


 Вам определение термина дать или примеры?
Angular JS, React JS.
То, что есть в программе курсов.

----------


## ♥Sunny♥

> Лучше всего будет разработать в учебных целях какой-нибудь работающий веб-сервис. Убиваете нескольких зайцев одновременно:
> 
> 1. Разбираетесь в хостингах/VPS/DNS и т.д.
> 2. Постигаете работу с back-end. 
> 3. Получаете портфолио, которое пригодится для приема на работу. 
> 
> Классика - разработать свой небольшой интернет-магазин. Естественно без всяких OpenCart'ов и WordPress'ов. В учебных целях. Если специализироваться собираетесь на front-end'е, то идеально будет делать что-то по модели SPA.


 Спасибо за совет :smileflag:

----------


## 18+

> Вам определение термина дать или примеры?
> Angular JS, React JS.
> То, что есть в программе курсов.


 Если планируете работать во фронтенде, возьмите любой открыйтый API и на выбранном фреймворке сделайте свой проект, залейте на github, добавьте в резюме.
Если fullstack/backend - тяните любой язык, если уже знакомы с JS, создавайте API на nodejs и для него разрабатывайте фронтендовую часть.

п.с. на стажировки Вас с большой вероятностью никто не возьмет узнав об отъезде через полгода (это вложения знаний, времени и денег).

----------


## ♥Sunny♥

> Если планируете работать во фронтенде, возьмите любой открыйтый API и на выбранном фреймворке сделайте свой проект, залейте на github, добавьте в резюме.
> Если fullstack/backend - тяните любой язык, если уже знакомы с JS, создавайте API на nodejs и для него разрабатывайте фронтендовую часть.
> 
> п.с. на стажировки Вас с большой вероятностью никто не возьмет *узнав об отъезде через полгода* (это вложения знаний, времени и денег).


 А я об этом никому и не буду говорить  :smileflag:

----------

